# Portsmouth, OH, M, 1191



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Portsmouth, OH | 1191

this is a male german shepard, black and brown in color with medium hair and large in size, friendly and a beautiful boy Our adoption fee is $70.00 and includes the spay or neuter which is done after the adoption has been approved and Dog License. Dogs at the pound are strays and surrenders and are not health or temperament checked. Any dog from any pound can be infected with parvo or other contagious diseases and should be isolated from your pets at home until examined or tested by a vet. All puppies receive a shot and are wormed upon adoption. If you adopt a puppy who has been vaccinated it should not be given another parvo vaccination for at least two weeks. For information on parvo, please consult a veterinarian. The breeds listed are only our best guess. We make no claims as to the temperament, breed, age or sex of any dog listed. Please be respectful to the Shelter Staff. The pound is not able to comply with requests to...

cioto County Dog Pound, Portsmouth, OH
Phone: Please use email
Email Scioto County Dog Pound
See more pets from Scioto County Dog Pound
For more information, visit Scioto County Dog Pound's Web site.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Sounds like a nice guy with classic coloring...Could be the best $70 you'll ever spend! : )


----------



## ForHans (Dec 22, 2010)

He's no longer listed on Petfinder - hope he got adopted.


----------

